# Supprimer définitivement un livre d'iBooks ?



## Raf (12 Décembre 2013)

je cherche à supprimer définitivement un certain nombres de livres (gratuit) d'ibboks et de mes différents iphone/ipad que j'avais téléchargé sur iTunes Store. Malheureusement, quand on fait "supprimer" ça ne supprime que la version local et pas "l'achat" on a donc toujours la page de couv du livre.

Un idée pour remédier au problème ?


----------



## Somchay (18 Décembre 2013)

Je me pose exactement la même question, si quelqu'un sait, ça fera donc plaisir au moins à 2 personnes !

PS. le pire c'est que dans la gestion du cloud, que ce soit sur mon Macbook ou sur iPad, il n'est nulle part marqué qu'il y a une sauvegarde  de datas autorisée pour l'application eBook... alors que les autres appli sont bien listées, avec la case cochée lorsqu'elle sont autorisées à sauvegarder des données sur le cloud... Bizarre !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h28 ----------

Bon voilà, j'ai finalement trouvé:

- Se connecter au store depuis iTunes sur Mac
- choisir rubrique "livres" dans le bandeau supérieur
- cliquer dans "achats" dans la colonne de droite
- cliquer sur la petite croix qui apparait lorsqu'on passe la sourie sur le livre que l'on veut supprimer.

En fait, ça ne supprime pas totalement l'achat mais ça le fait disparaitre de tous les supports (iPad, iPhone mais aussi l'appli iBook sur Mac), et il est toujours possible de le récupérer en se connectant sur son compte perso iTunes et en cliquant sur "gérer" ...


----------



## Raf (19 Décembre 2013)

Super, Merci !!!


----------

